# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GSM Shield Box تحديثات :  [12/11/2022] GSM SHIELD SPREADTRUM v2.2 is out

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *
Added:   
Mobicel  BeamAstroBerry 1BlinkCandyHeroPureR6 plusUltraX4  
Read info, remove frp, wipe phone in flash mode, wipe phone in diag  mode, read firmware, write firmware, read nvram/ restore nvramm repair  imei, remove simlock.  PulseR7 
Read info,  remove frp, wipe phone in flash mode, wipe phone in diag mode, read  firmware, write firmware, read nvram/ restore nvram. 
- Added read partition info from phone (this will work only with new loaders, old loaders cannot work). 
-- In case of supported function by loader, exe will display info about and will use auto this info. 
--- If loader supports this function, exe will use auto this method and  will read partition info from phone, instead of using stored in loader  info. 
- Added generic support for read firmware for sc7731E CPU supported phones what have sign key start with "AD7E67E09F"  
-- This method must be universal for supported phones.*   *No Activation Needed No Yearly Charges No Internet Needed*     *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
OR 
Google Drive 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
MediaFire: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

